# Team 5!



## Ole Trapper (Jul 24, 2011)

Hi All, 

It appears I am on this team. welcome JMR1624, This contest is great to see all the happy faces of us ladies in the outdoors. Last year was my first year and I had a great time. Good luck to all!!!!!!

I'll tell you a little about me- I started hunting with my dad when I was about 5. Now I am a hopeless addict, hunting, fishing, trapping with my great husband, two sons, and dad. 

Now lets here about you all.

Paulia


----------



## ladysedge (Jul 29, 2009)

Hi ladys

I look forward to this contest every year. 

I've been bow hunting for about 10 years and am a total addict. I've had good luck for the last two years and hope to do well this year.

It's always fun to meet new women that love bow hunting.

As for names....I will see what I can come up with...the plates on my vehicle are 
'Tag Out". I have a list somewhere from when I was working on plate names...

Good luck to you ladys and our team this season.

Diann


----------



## HuntressInPink (Jul 14, 2009)

_Hello ladies! 

I have been hunting for about 4 years now. My now husband then fiance introduced me to it. I have now kicked his butt almost every year since...LOL! He says I am very competitive.

Looking forward to kicking but with you ladies this year!

Bonnie_ :cheers:


----------



## boss.hen76 (Aug 5, 2012)

*. HuntNew to forum. Been reading about "teams." What kind of teams are you putting together? Just curiouser here myself.*


----------



## boss.hen76 (Aug 5, 2012)

What I meant to say was Im a hunter here myself. lol typos gotta love em!


----------



## boss.hen76 (Aug 5, 2012)

*Would like to know more.*


----------



## Ole Trapper (Jul 24, 2011)

When does your season's start. 

As for names HuntNGirls.

I can hardly wait!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JMR1624 (Jul 10, 2012)

I like HuntNGirls I have been seein so many turkeys around the property this year I think I'm gonna try my hand at that this fall too. We decided that this season we would try and dedicate our buck tags to some of the "ugly bucks" we've got runnin around. It kinda stinks cuz none of em are gonna score much for this contest but I would much rather have a good gene pool than mega points i suppose...but if that big ones comes along first  lol. I just love this time of year! We are putting the stands and blinds out this weekend and I can't wait. Been checkin the cams but haven't caught anything good yet. Still, we see a ton of young bucks and does every night in the fields out back so there is at least gonna be plenty of meat in the freezer!


----------



## Ole Trapper (Jul 24, 2011)

JMR1624, Good Luck on the Turkeys. I hope you get a knarly buck they always have tons of character.

We have been putting up treestands and checking cameras also, so far only have one big buck show up, one time on the camera.

I did get a million chigger bites over the weekend. Sounds like we are all getting the hunting bug bad.


----------



## JMR1624 (Jul 10, 2012)

Thanks OleTrapper  ugh chigger bites suck!


----------



## ladysedge (Jul 29, 2009)

HuntNGirls works for me.....I don't like chiggers or ticks!! We will be at the farm in 
NE Missouri in a couple of weeks Can't wait to see what's on the cameras.


----------



## Ole Trapper (Jul 24, 2011)

got this one on a camera I checked today, Wow.


----------



## HuntressInPink (Jul 14, 2009)

_As far as the name, I kinda like Taggin out, but how about something like Taggin' out Babes?_:set1_thinking:


----------



## Ole Trapper (Jul 24, 2011)

Taggin out works.


----------



## Ole Trapper (Jul 24, 2011)

So ladies what is our name gonna be! 
Taggin out is fine.
Hunt N Girls is fine. 
I would like to get the name so we can move on to the hunt.
I am sooooo ready and time seems to be going soooo slow.


----------



## Ole Trapper (Jul 24, 2011)

Hey all, 

my sweet husband said our team name needs to be Backstrap Beauties.

Sooo hows that.


----------



## ladysedge (Jul 29, 2009)

Either one works for me. The plates on my vehicle are TagOut so I think that's my favorite


----------



## JMR1624 (Jul 10, 2012)

Looks like Taggin Out is the winner...I say let's post it!


----------



## ladysedge (Jul 29, 2009)

Hi girls

i am headed to the farm tomorrow and hope to have some good pictures on the trail cameras. I will probably bring my bow home and do a little shooting before our season opens Sept. 15th. Hope you all are doing well and getting ready for your seasons. I know I am sure ready....and the cool mornings we have been having aren't helping.
Good luck to all of you this season.


----------



## JMR1624 (Jul 10, 2012)

I hope you are bringing home some good pics too! Yep, been practicing and scouting but not near enough free time with two jobs. Gotta squeeze it in lol. Haven't seen anything real big yet on cam or in the fields. Only a bunch of young bucks and does. There's a nice 7 point been lingering around but I want his daddy lol.


----------



## ladysedge (Jul 29, 2009)

Came back from the farm with a couple of good
Pictures. I will see if I can get them from my 
Phone to here.


----------



## ladysedge (Jul 29, 2009)

We forgot the reader so these pictures are the camera plugged into the TV and another picture taken with my phone....downloaded to my lap top and posted.....I'm am so sure there is an easier way.....i just don't know it. Anyway, the end result is the same....hopefully...LOL


----------



## ladysedge (Jul 29, 2009)

Ok, here are a couple more....I just figured out that you have to load these one at a time....sorry.
We put one camera back out and will go back to the farm around Sept. 1st.
On three cameras we had 639 pics, 2307 pics and 2437 pics. Those baby deer love having their pictures taken...we had several other shooter bucks on camera, I just couldn't get a good copy with my round about method.
Good luck this season ladys.
Diann


----------



## Ole Trapper (Jul 24, 2011)

Nice deer. These last few weeks just dragggggggg by.


----------



## HuntressInPink (Jul 14, 2009)

Beautiful bucks!


----------



## Ole Trapper (Jul 24, 2011)

I can hardly wait............Sep 17 is so far away. Hoping to check cameras this weekend and see if anything is regular. Is anybody else hunting yet?


----------



## ladysedge (Jul 29, 2009)

Just waiting for September 15th


----------



## Ole Trapper (Jul 24, 2011)

Finally got to go tonight, Saw 3 racoons, Redhead Woodpecker, Owl, and a small 8 point buck. 

It was good to be out. 

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## JMR1624 (Jul 10, 2012)

Ole Trapper said:


> Finally got to go tonight, Saw 3 racoons, Redhead Woodpecker, Owl, and a small 8 point buck.
> 
> It was good to be out.
> 
> How is everyone else doing?


Nice! Started a new job and have had lil time for anything else but season starts in less than 2 weeks so I will start makin time then lol


----------



## Ole Trapper (Jul 24, 2011)

Hope the new job don't take up too much of your time, hunting is an important stress reliever.:wink:


----------



## JMR1624 (Jul 10, 2012)

Opening day today! Nothin close enough to shoot yet...seasons only 2 1/2 hours old tho lol


----------



## Ole Trapper (Jul 24, 2011)

Another weekend in the trees. Only thing I shot was an armadillo. No photo though. No deer either. Hope the rest of you are doing well. Can't wait to go again. 
Good Luck !


----------



## Ole Trapper (Jul 24, 2011)

went hunting again


----------



## Ole Trapper (Jul 24, 2011)

Sawsome does at 50-60 yards eating acorns


----------



## Ole Trapper (Jul 24, 2011)

Was a great morning.


----------



## JMR1624 (Jul 10, 2012)

Finally got some time off work! Ground huntin my morning spot then climbing the tree this afternoon. So happy


----------



## Ole Trapper (Jul 24, 2011)

What a colorful fall photo. No deer photos, I assume it was a harvestless hunt. Good Luck the rest of the season.


----------



## Ole Trapper (Jul 24, 2011)

Set down by the river. Not very productive though.






Saw *****, squirrells, wood ducks, carp, but only 2 spikes and 1 doe. Still can't wait to go again.


----------



## JMR1624 (Jul 10, 2012)

beautiful view! wish i had water around lol. goin out in the morning. dang i just wanna get an arrow in somethin!!!


----------



## Ole Trapper (Jul 24, 2011)

Out again, no deer.


----------



## Ole Trapper (Jul 24, 2011)

Another evening out, glad to see the snow. Even if it was just light flurries, we need a lot more moisture here.


----------



## Ole Trapper (Jul 24, 2011)

Saw a small buck.


----------



## Ole Trapper (Jul 24, 2011)

Had 2 little bucks come in. The first one had frost on his back, then they saw each other and did a little sparring behind a tree, then they left together.


----------



## Ole Trapper (Jul 24, 2011)

Another evening out, no deer. Lots of wind.


----------

